# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Những nghành nghề được tổng hợp phổ biến dành cho du học sinh Mỹ

## tddhcm148

Để cập nhập thông tin mới nhất hãy click ngay link dưới:
Nhung nghanh nghe duoc tong hop pho bien danh cho du hoc sinh My http://duhocmy.info/tong-hop-cac-nga...noLepbg04Nmmb0


Hoa Kỳ là nơi mà hầu hết những bạn học sinh, sinh viênhọc viên  đều muốn học và việc chọn ngành gì, học trường nào và ở đâu cho hợp lý với bản thân là câu hỏi của bất kỳ ai đang có ý định du học Mỹ. Để dễ dàng hơn trong việc chọn lựa đó, mời các bạn đến với những trao đổi  của cô Daisy – Giảng Viên Anh Ngữ với  nhiều năm trong nghề đào tạo giáo dục  trên 30 năm, đồng thời là cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương về vấn đề “Tổng hợp các ngành nghề phổ biến cho du học sinh Mỹ” nhé.
*Câu 1: Chào cô, em tên Nguyễn Hoàng Long – hiện đang sống với gia đình ở quận 2. Em rất thích nước Mỹ và đang tìm hiểu một số thông tin để chuẩn bị cho việc du học Mỹ. Cô có thể tổng hợp các ngành nghề phổ biến dành cho du học sinh Mỹ giúp em được không ạ? Em cảm ơn cô nhiều.
Cô Daisy- Giảng Viên Anh Ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên 30 năm, đồng thời là cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:*
 Rất cám ơn câu hỏi của em. Cô sẽ tổng hợp cho em xem một số ngànhsan sẻ:
*Công nghệ thông tin (Information Technology)*
– Khoa học Máy tính (Computer science): Là ngành học liên quan đến thiết kế phần mềm, những thuật toán..
– Trí tuệ nhân tạo (AI): Là ngành thuộc lãnh vực  khoa học máy tính. Nó khác với việc lập trình logic trong các ngôn ngữ lập trình là ở việc ứng dụng các hệ thống học máy để mô phỏng trí tuệ con người trong các xử lý mà con người làm tốt hơn máy tính.
– Kỹ thuật Máy tính (Computer engineering): Chuyên ngành đòi hỏi kỹ sư chú trọng  vào cả 2 khía cạnh phần cứng và phần mềm của công nghệ và họ sẽ xem cả 2 cùng tương tác với nhau.
Kĩ sư hóa học (Chemical Engineering) & Hóa học (Chemistry)
Đây là một ngành rất rộng lớn, bao gồm nhiều nhánh khác nhau như kỹ thuật, hóa học và hóa sinh. Bạn ngành Kỹ sư hóa sẽ học được cách tạo nên            và vận hành nhà máy công nghiệp, hãy làm thế nào để thiết kế quy trình hóa học cho toàn bộ nhà máy. Bạn sẽ biết cách làm thế nào để giải quyết tình trạng môi trường khỏi bị ô nhiễm bởi các chất thải độc hại.
*Kỹ sư cơ khí (Mechanical Engineering):*
 Đây là một ngành học rất có triển vọng tronghi vọng. Tuy nhiên, việc đào tạo chuyên ngành này trong nước nặng về lý thuyết, thiếu thực hành và kiến thức học chưa sát vớiyếu tố doanh nghiệp.Ngoài ra, trang thiết bịgiáo dục đào tạo của các trường còn lạc hậu, thiếu thốn. Do đó, nhiều bạn đã chọn con đường du học nhằmcải thiện  kiến thức và trau dồi sự nghiệp.
*Kỹ thuật Hàng không vũ trụ (Aerospace Engineering)*
Có thể được hiểu là một kỹ sư trên cáclĩnh vực như kỹ sư máy bay, kỹ sư tên lửa hay kỹ sư khảo cứu về các thiết bị vũ trụ như vệ tinh hay tàu vũ trụ. Họ có thể chuyên về một lãnh vực cụ thể như động cơ đẩy, hệ thống điện tử hay khí động học, vật liệu và cấu trúc…Họ cũng làm việc với các thành phần tạo nên các máy bay hay hệ thống kể trên.
*Kinh doanh & Quản lý (Business):*
Gồm các ngành quen thuộc: Kế toán (Accounting), Tài chính (Finance), Quản trị kinh doanh (Internatinal Business), Quản lý chuỗi cung ứng (Supply Chain Management), Marketing, Phân tích kinh doanh (business analytics), Khoa học tính toán bảo hiểm (actuarial science), Quản lý rủi ro và bảo hiểm (risk management and insurance).
*Nghệ thuật Sáng tạo và Thiết kế:*
Việc  phát triển năng lực bản thân qua những bài thực hành sáng tạo luôn là điều mà sinh viên các ngành Sáng tạo nghe nhìn, Mỹ thuật, Thiết kế đồ họa, và Thiết kế video game vô cùng quen thuộc.
Ngành này bao gồm: Thiết kế thời trang, Thiết kế đồ họa, Thiết kế công nghiệp, Thiết kế nội thất,  m nhạc, Nhà hát và Sân Khấu.
*Kỹ thuật (Technology):*
Các ứng dụng thực tế và sáng tạo của Toán và các ngành Khoa học khác luôn được sử dụng trong việc thiết kế, tăng cường và duy trì cơ sở hạ tầng, các sản phẩm và hệ thống trên diện rộng.
*Y tế và sức khỏe:*
Ngành học này cho phép bạn học về tất cả những khía cạnh liên quan đến cơ thể người để phục vụ cho việc điều trị, chẩn đoán và đánh giá sức khỏe người bệnh. Ngành học bao gồm: Nha khoa, Nghiên Cứu Sức Khoẻ, Y tá – Điều dưỡng, Dinh dưỡng và Sức khỏe, Dược, Tâm lý học.
*Dầu khí:* 
Là một ngành công nghiệp mũi nhọn của nhiềuquốc gia, và đặc biệt được ưu ái tại Việt Nam với danh xưng là “vàng đen” của nền chi phí  quốc dân. Du học kỹ sư dầu khí đang là một chọn lựa tuyệt vời của rất nhiều bạn trẻ có tầm nhìn. Trong đó, Hoa Kỳ là một đất nước đào tạo ngành này hàng đầu thế giới.
*Truyền thông (Communication)*
Khi lựa chọn ngành truyền thông tại Hoa Kỳ, bạn sẽ dành phần lớn thời gian nghiên cứu những bài thuyết trình thuộc nhiều thể loại khác nhau (VD: bài phát biểu, kịch bản,…). Qua đó, sinh viên ngành truyền thông sẽ học được cách truyền tải thông điệp tùy theo văn hóa, ngữ cảnh, phương tiện truyền thông,… Đồng thời, bạn cũng sẽ được học về những thông điệp bằng lời và không lời, phản ứng của khán giả và những ảnh hưởng của các môi trường truyền thông khác nhau.
*Kiến trúc (Architecture):*
tất cả những ai chọn học chuyên ngành Kiến trúc đều có dự định làm kiến trúc sư sau khi hoàn tất. Bạn có thể ở lại làm việc tại USA sau khi tốt nghiệp nếu được một nhà tuyển dụng nhận vào làm việc trong khoảng thời gian nhất định và đứng ra xin visa H-1B cho bạn. Việc này đòi hỏi cả nhà tuyển dụng và người được tuyển dụng phải đáp ứng một  số yêu cầu nhất định.
*Du lịch và Dịch vụ Nhà hàng, Khách sạn:* 
 Đến với ngành này, bạn sẽ được học những kiến thức cũng như ảnh hưởng toàn cầu của ngành công nghiệp dịch vụ Khách sạn và Lữ hành. Sinh viên tốt nghiệp ngành này hoàn toàn có thể theo đuổi ngành học đầy đam mê này hoặc khởi nghiệp từ đam mê đó.
*Công nghệ Nano (Nanotechnology)*
Công nghệ nano được ví như ngành nghề có sự bùng nổ mạnh mẽ thứ 3 trên thế giới, chỉ xếp sau Công nghệ thông tin và Công nghệ sinh học. Trên thế giới, công nghệ nano nằm trong nhóm những ngành công nghệ “vạn năng” – General-purpose technologies (GPTs) hay những ngành công nghệ có cơ hội thay đổi hoàn toàn nền kinh tế của một đất nước hay toàn thế giới.
>> Hãy liên hệ theo số điện thoại 028.3848 4879 – 028.38481040 để được tư vấn hoặc vào fanpage Du học Tân Đại Dương để biết thêm thông tin về “*Những nghành nghề được tổng hợp phổ biến dành cho du học sinh Mỹ* ” nhé.
*Câu 2: Chào cô Daisy, em tên Trần Thùy Dung. Em sắp hoàn thành chương trình cấp 3 và đang chuẩn bị hồ sơ để du học Mỹ. Em đang boăn khoăn giữa việc chọn trường và bang. Nhờ cô giới thiệu cho em một số địa điểm du học Mỹ tiêu biểu.
Cô Daisy- Giảng Viên Anh Ngữ với kinh* *nghiệm giảng dạy trên 30 năm, đồng thời là cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:*
Cảm ơn câu hỏi của em. Có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho em, trong đó nênlưu tâm  tới một số địa điểm du học tiêu biểu ở  đất nước này như:
Bang California với các trường đại học CSU Long Beach, Golden Gate (GGU), SSU… Nổi bật là đại học Irvine (UCI) . Cùng đó là các trường đại học California, Stanford, Scripps nổi tiếng có khuôn viên đẹp nhất thế giới.
*Bang New York* với gần 100 trường đại học, cao đẳng xuất sắc là các trường như đại học Pace, St John’s, Dowling, Berkeley, Suny – Geleseo ,học viện Columbia – học viện cấp cao lâu đời nhất tại tiểu bang này (Chi phí: 43.304 USD – Chỉ tiêu tuyển sinh: 7.743)
*Bang Connecticut* với những trường đại họ đầy tên tuổi như: Trường đại học New Haven (UNH) với hơn 100 chương trình đại học và sau đại học trong các lĩnh vực nghệ thuật và khoa học, kinh doanh, tư pháp hình sự, kỹ thuật và pháp y khoa học. Trường đại học Hartford, nằm tại khu dân cư đông đúc gần trung tâm thành phố Hartford của bang Connecticuti. Trường đại học Bridgeport nằm ngay bên bờ biển Long Island Sound Bên cạnh đó phải kể đến các trường tiếng tăm khác như đại học Sacred Heart hay đại học Yale – một trong các trường có khuôn viên đẹp nhất thế giới.
*Bang Massachusetts:* Về giáo dục, Massachusetts luôn giữ vị trí hàng đầu của nước Mỹ. Tại đây trường đại học đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ – Harvard University được thành lập năm 1636 và trở thành một trong số các trường đại học danh tiếng nhất thế giới. Trong năm 2002-2003, Massachusetts có tổng cộng 31 trường ĐH công và 88 trường tư. Massachusetts là nơi tọa lạc của những trường đại học  hàng đầudanh tiếng nhất nước Mỹ như Harvard, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Williams, Amherst…
*Bang Illinois:*là 1 trong những bang phát triển nhất về cả nông nghiệp lẫn công nghiệp. Illinois cũng có rất nhiều trường Đại học nổi tiếng với xếp hạng cao trên thế giới, với 3 trường đại học nằm trong bảng xếp hạng của QS World Ranking 2016-2017 là University of Chicago, Northwestern University và University of Illinois-Champaign.
>> Hãy nhấn vào link sau để xem clip chia sẻ của các học sinh đã đậu visa du học các nước tại Tân Đại Dương nhé: *youtube.com/playlist?list=PL14C072BCD5C0355D*
*Câu 3: Chào cô, em là Trần Hoàng Minh, em đang tìm hiểu một số thông tin để du học Mỹ. Em nghe rất nhiều ý kiến trái chiều về việc định cư Mỹ đối với du học sinh nên nhờ cô giải đáp giúp: Du học sinh Mỹ có được phép định cư không ạ?
Cô Daisy- Giảng Viên Anh Ngữ với kinh nghiệm giảng dạy trên 30 năm, đồng thời là cố vấn chương trình của Tân Đại Dương trả lời:*
Xin cảm ơn câu hỏi của em. Về nguyên tắc,học viên không được phép định cư tại Xứ sở cờ hoa:
– Bạn nào từng phải loay hoay chuẩn bị hồ sơ xin cấp Visa du học Xứ sở cờ hoa chắc chắn sẽ hiểu rõ rằng việc chứng minh mục đích học tập rõ ràng để lãnh sự quán không nghi ngờ bạn có ý định ở lại Mỹ làm việc là một điều vô cùngtối quan trọng. Học sinh có ý định du học Mỹ với mục đích định cư lâu dài tại đây sẽ rất dễ bị đánh trượt Visa vì lý do học tập không chính đáng. Thực tế là trong hồ sơ visa cấp cho du học sinh cũng đã ghi rõ thời gian bạn được ở lại nước Hoa Kỳ tương xứng với thời gian học tập. Sau khi kết thúc khóa học các bạn sẽ phải lập tức trở về nước ngay.
– Vấn đề định cư sau tốt nghiệp tại USA sẽ còn khắt khe hơn rất nhiều lần nếu bạn đi du học theo diện Visa F1. Visa F1 hay còn được gọi là Thị thực F1 được cấp cho du học sinh có ý định tham gia một khóa học hoặc khóa tiếng Anh ở các trường Đại học tạiMỹ . Du học sinh được cấp thị thực F1 phải bảo đảm duy trì việc học toàn thời gian (full-time student status) trong suốt thời hạn của thị thực.
– Sau khi khóa học kết thúc, du học sinh có quyền lưu trú thêm 60 ngày tại Mỹ. Du học sinh phải hoàn tất khóa học theo thời hạn được ghi trên I-20 (Giấy Chứng nhận Đủ Điều kiện dành cho Sinh viên Không Di dân – được cấp bởi các trường Đại học Hoa Kỳ chứng nhận sinh viên được chấp thuận học tập ở trường).
>> Tuy nhiên, không có gì là không thể, vẫn có những trường hợp ngoại lệ và có những con đường đặc biệt để bạn có thể được cấp thẻ xanh và định cư hợp pháp tại Mỹ.
*Xem thêm*: Du học Mỹ muốn định cư phải làm thế nào

----------

